# Ray-O-Vac Hunter Lantern ca. 1970 - Pics



## chefgrill (Jun 13, 2011)

Just thought I'd share some pics of my newly acquired Ray-O-Vac Hunter Lantern, it has a 4S2P D-Cell setup, and came with leaking batteries, which i had to pull out. It's not working yet due to corroded contacts, but I guess that I'll do a li-ion / LED mod anyway.































Cheers, Nico


----------



## Burgess (Jun 13, 2011)

Very Interesting !


Can't say i've ever seen one of those before.


Thank you for sharing this with us.
Good Luck !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## jaundice (Jun 14, 2011)

With a metal reflector and glass lens, that thing is crying out for a hotwire conversion! Does it have a PR bulb? If so, you could get a Fivemega G4 bipin adapter and put in a number of Osram 35w to 100w bulbs. It also looks like the D cells had a bit of a loose fit, so maybe you could try 8 or 12 26650 batteries. You could wire them up 3 or 4S. Better yet, grab one of JimmyM's fabulous regulators, and get a regulated powerhouse. You'd need a new switch, of course, to handle the amps. The original switch probably won't handle much more than 3 amps.

Man, that thing is beautiful. It would be a shame to let go LED. :shrug:

Regardless, have fun with it. It looks like a solid chunk of metal, and they don't make like that anymore.

-John


----------



## chefgrill (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi John

Yes, PR Bulb, but plastic reflector..
Next thing is, I prefer flood over throw, and LED is the way to go for flood in my opinion (I'm thinking 9*Cree each having an own TIR optic), but I'm not sure yet.

I'll keep the original switch because of the looks, but switching a relays with it shouldn't be wrong.

I see the point in not destroying the original looks, and I'm aware, that products as beautiful as this will not be available in the future anymore.

@mods
Initially i didn't want to start a modding discussion, but as it just started, the thread should probably be moved to the homemade and modified section.

cheers from Switzerland,
Nico


----------



## richpalm (Jun 14, 2011)

What a coincidence... I found one of these in a local antique mall just last week, except it's two-tone tan/brown and in _perfect_ condition. Wonder if it ever had batteries in it. I'd never seen one before either.

All metal, mine's crying for an LED mod!! (without disturbing the original-that's the challenge)

Rich


----------



## chefgrill (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Rich

I did some research (before I initially posted here) and I've read that your version seems to be even older 1950 if I remember right, and apart from the color, the main difference seems to be the metal reflector vs plastic on mine. Just out of curiosity, how much did you pay? I've paid 3 Swiss francs which is a little more than 3USD at a thrift store.

Cheers Nico


----------



## richpalm (Jun 15, 2011)

chefgrill said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> I did some research (before I initially posted here) and I've read that your version seems to be even older 1950 if I remember right, and apart from the color, the main difference seems to be the metal reflector vs plastic on mine. Just out of curiosity, how much did you pay? I've paid 3 Swiss francs which is a little more than 3USD at a thrift store.
> 
> Cheers Nico



You don't wanna know... 20 USD but the thing is in great condition-otherwise I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## chefgrill (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think that this is too much, if the condition is right, which sure is from what you tell. Have fun with it, and let me know if you have any news on it. I have plenty of other projects at the moment (especially taking part of the mongol rally, see signature). So I guess it'll take half a year until I start doing something with the light.

cheers, Nico


----------

